# VIA VT6212L USB Setup



## doctortom6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have one of those cards that insists that it is "mac compatible."  I guess I should know better.  Anyway, this can't be a unique problem.  I have a G3 with OS 9.2 and have downloaded drivers that are supposed to work with both 8 and 9+.  StuffIt will open some of it but not the main setup file as it has an extension that it is not familiar with.  I shouldn't have to use StuffIt if it is "mac compatible" but nothing else works.  The files do not work independently.  Any ideas?  Also, is there a 50 Pin SCSI to 40 Pin IDE Adapter or Convertor?  Thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 28, 2005)

Even if there were a simple pin-to-pin converter from SCSI to IDE it wouldn't work -- SCSI and IDE are two completely different technologies that are not compatible in the least.  Kind of like trying to plug a firewire cable into a standard power outlet -- you could probably do it, but it won't accomplish anything.  If you have an IDE drive and your Mac only has SCSI, your best bet would be a PCI ATA controller card, like Sonnet's Tempo ATA/133.

Can you post a link to those drivers?  Perhaps someone here can open them and send them to you in a format readable by you.


----------

